# border patrol



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone know the Border patrol rules, or where i could find them?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here: http://uk.games-workshop.com/warhammer/border-patrol/1/


----------

